# Look HSD stem



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

After much debating I'm pulling the trigger on a new 585 Optimum. I will be building it up in Feb and looking for opinions on the Look HSD stem. It would look great (no pun intended!!) but its "heavy" at 150 grams and "expensive" at $200. My old stem is a Zipp 145 so I know that heavy and expensive stems can be very nice. My handlebar is a Zipp Contour if that matters. My other candidates are the Ritchey WCS axis 44 in wet black or another Zipp stem.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I just built up a 2009 585 Origin with a Pro Vibe 7S OS Hushovd stem. See pro-bikegear.com. Pro is owned by Shimano. The stem uses a triangular shape for high stiffness and low weight. 120g. I am also using the Pro 7S Round OS Hushovd bar. 275g. The combo is better than everything else I've tried - great road feel, very rigid and reasonable weight.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I have the ritchey pro axis which is super light but like the look of the HSD stem so I am considering switching to the HSD


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the Oval 900 stem very light at just over a 100 grams with proven tour record in the hands of Evans and great value.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

The angle would matter to me. I used to use an 84 degree, but now use a 73, so the 82 on the HSD wouldn't suit my needs. The HSD is sure looks good though.

I've been using nothing but Ritchey 4-axis stems since they first came out a few years ago. I get most of mine for $65 on E-bay. I've given one a gloss black paint job to get rid of all the graphics.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Oval do their stems in both 73 & 84 deg in Alu & Carbon for both standard & oversize bars which is nice to see in these days of reducing inventories and streamlining product lines!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I ordered this stem for the Look 586 I am building. As I went through a full fitting prior to ordering this I know the rise on the stem is fine for me. I like the looks and functionality of the stem. If it works for you I say go for it.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am curious about how high the stack height is of this stem, can someone who owns this stem measure how tall the clamp on the steerer is


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are talking about Oval, their stack height for O/S stems is 44mm which is above average of 40mm while some others such as ITM 4evers are around 34mm but that one is based for standard size bars so not sure what it was for O/S.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

toonraid said:


> If you are talking about Oval, their stack height for O/S stems is 44mm which is above average of 40mm while some others such as ITM 4evers are around 34mm but that one is based for standard size bars so not sure what it was for O/S.


No i am talking about on the Look HSD, I am wondering if its as high as my ritchey axis stem


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here a few pictures of my HSD on the bike as we just started putting it together this morning. Maybe this can give you an idea. I know the Website is not detailed with this information.


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Now dat's purdy right thar!

Moar Piktures!!!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

As requested by WWU:


----------



## hub-bub (Mar 1, 2004)

*Your 586 Frame Size & Bike Weight?*

Hey rward325, that's a sweet 586 and it's built with almost the same exact components I'm considering (except for the wheels & saddle)!  

I'm sorry for reviving a very old thread, but would you be so kind as to tell me what size frame yours is and what the bike with the build as shown weighs?  

Much appreciated.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bike is a Medium (54cm) frame. 2009 built up with Campag SR 11, Look HSD Stem and Look ESD Bars. Wheels are HED Ardennes using Continental Attack /Force tires topped with Speed play stainless pedals and Look bottle cages. The whole package as listed weighs in at 14.68lbs. I just finished riding the MS 150 Bay to Bay on it this weekend at as usual it was the most amazing ride on the bicycle.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

where did you get the bars and stem?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sand Canyon Cyclery (now Irvine Cyclery) in Irvine, CA


----------

